# Questions about 1st cycle...



## stonelion (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Guys, So I've been researching all over boards and just trying to educate myself on what would be good for a first cycle and I still have a lot to learn but just had a few questions. I'll start with my stats...
25 years old, 5'10", 190 lbs, 9% body fat. I've been lifting for about 8 years and I've been a personal trainer for 5 of those so my training is hard and my diet is clean. What I've come up with so far is that I'd like to start with "test e" at 250 ml twice a week for 10 weeks. Planning on nolva for pct. Two questions: what is your opinion on hcg? is it necessary or recommended? also should I take the nolva during my cycle as well as after? or better to wait to see if I have symptoms of gyno or something before taking it during the cycle?
Again, I am extremely new to all of this and don't plan on starting too soon as i want to learn as much as possible and do this the right/smart way. Any help, advice, or comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 1, 2010)

stonelion said:


> Hey Guys, So I've been researching all over boards and just trying to educate myself on what would be good for a first cycle and I still have a lot to learn but just had a few questions. I'll start with my stats...
> 25 years old, 5'10", 190 lbs, 9% body fat. I've been lifting for about 8 years and I've been a personal trainer for 5 of those so my training is hard and my diet is clean. What I've come up with so far is that I'd like to start with "test e" at 250 ml twice a week for 10 weeks. Planning on nolva for pct. Two questions: what is your opinion on hcg? is it necessary or recommended? also should I take the nolva during my cycle as well as after? or better to wait to see if I have symptoms of gyno or something before taking it during the cycle?
> Again, I am extremely new to all of this and don't plan on starting too soon as i want to learn as much as possible and do this the right/smart way. Any help, advice, or comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



500mg of TEST ENAN or CYP would be a great first cycle.
Run a small amount of AI during the cycle,,to prevent any
estrogen related sides and use the NOLVA you have (along with some CLOMID) for PCT.


----------



## stonelion (Dec 2, 2010)

Any AI you would recommend?


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 2, 2010)

stonelion said:


> Any AI you would recommend?



I think they are all great. For what your doing ARIMIDEX or AROMASIN will work fine. LETROZOLE is another superb one.


----------



## stonelion (Dec 29, 2010)

From what I've read, .25mg EOD of adex during cycle would be good...does this sound right?


----------

